# Fresh water fishing panama city beach area



## Killgreedyllk

Hey guys, first post. I do a lot of salt water fishing in PC, but lately have wanted to try some fresh water. Don't know this area's freshwater fishing very well. Are there any places close by that I can catch crappie and bass? Area's that are fairly easy to navigate by land also so I can walk around the lake/pond/creek to try to find good spots. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Splittine

Don't know anywhere to crappie fish in Panama but there is a nice lake on the beach for bass. Here's a map.


----------



## off route II

Splittine said:


> Don't know anywhere to crappie fish in Panama but there is a nice lake on the beach for bass. Here's a map.


What about deer point lake up north of PC


----------



## Splittine

Not sure if there is crappie in there or not. Not real familiar with alot of the lakes over there. I will say look at google maps on 77 between 20 and I10 and there is hundreds of ponds and lakes in the area. I fish them quite a bit when work is slow while driving back and forth.


----------



## RockB

How about the little lakes down 30A?


----------



## hsiF deR

Ebro - choctawhatchee river is full of crappie


----------



## kevin32435

Deer point lake and the Sand hill lakes are good bets for bass, Crappie are in the Choctawhatchee River you can launch around steel field and Pine log bank fishing is limited on the river unless you know right where to go.


----------



## FishWalton

For bank fishing there are some spots near the boat ramp on Western Lake in Grayton Beach State Park. No crappie that I know of but there are bass, bream, and maybe a landlocked red. There is a rack of canoes at the ramp I suppose are for rent. You can ask at the gate. Get one of those and paddle to the right, east side of the lake all the way around to the bridge on 30a. Bass along this shoreline. Also, cross under the bridge into the rest of the lake. The northwest area has grass and lily pads, absolutely beautiful area. Toward the east is the Watercolor resort but you can fish all up in that area. Friend got a nice 3 pounder in there last week. You may see a little tourist activity in there but it's not bad except maybe on a weekend.


----------



## Killgreedyllk

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll be trying some of these places for sure.


----------

